

Game Developers Are Flocking to Sony and Fleeing From Microsoft - keepitkosher
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/04/sony-indies/?cid=co6980084

======
bashinator
It's interesting how Sony seems to be finally "getting it" with regard to
attracting developers. I just read about how they interviewed software
developers from a bunch of different companies when designing the PS4
architecture, rather than making it a hardware-led project a la PS1/2/3. That
would explain why it's a less "innovative", but perhaps much saner system than
previous generations.

------
chrisbennet
Whatever happened to "developers! developers! developers!"? *

(*) famous Steve Balmer quote

